# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  متى تكون "اليمين" للمدّعي لا المنكر؟

## عبدالله الشهري

*قال   على المدعي البينة واليمين على من أنكر  ، متى يكون العكس ، والجواب عليه هو في الحقيقة ضابط مهم...عندي الجواب ولكن للمدارسة.*

----------


## الحمادي

هل توجد جوائز يا أبا شهد؟ (ابتسامة)
أقولها مداعبة، وإلا فالمذاكرة مع الأحباب مطلب


وهذا الأصل الذي ذكرته مجمعٌ عليه، أعني كون البيِّنة على المدَّعِي واليمين على المنكِر
- وجمهور الفقهاء يستثنون (القَسَامة) من هذا

فيقولون: (البيِّنة على المدَّعِي واليمين على المنكِر إلا في القَسَامة) وهذا لفظ حديث ضعيف منكر تفرَّد به مسلم بن خالد الزنجي؛ إلا أنَّ الجمهورَ لم يستندوا عليه في هذا الاستثناء؛ وإنما اعتمدوا على حديث القَسَامة المشهور


- والحنفية يخالفون في صحة الاستثناء هنا، ويرون القاعدة مطردة، وأنَّ الصحيحَ في قصة القَسَامة ما يوافق هذا الحديث؛ وهي مسألة مشهورة طالَ فيها الخلاف


- ومن أهل العلم المحقِّقين -كابن القيم- من لا يرى صحة القول بالاستثناء، ويرى أنَّ الحديثَ مطَّرد ومتوافقٌ مع حديث القسامة
وأنَّ اليمين مشروعةٌ في جانب الأقوى من المتداعيين؛ ففي القَسَامة لم يُعطَ الأولياء الدمَ باليمين بدعوىً مجردة، ولكن لما اقترنَ بهذه الدعوى من قرائن تقوِّي جانبَهم

يبدو أنَّ الجواب طويل (ابتسامة)
لكن أحببت بهذا بيان أنَّ الاستثناء من قاعدة: (البيِّنة على المدَّعِي واليمين على من أنكر) مختلفٌ فيه

----------


## فهدالغيهب

في القسامة

وفي اللعان

وفي يمين الاستظهار

وفي حال الشاهد واليمين

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

الجواب طويل ولكنك قاب قوسين من الجواب ، ومع ذلك فالجواب الذي سأورده لابن عثيمين رحمه الله ، وقد يكون محل نظر عند البعض ، ولكنه رحمه الله اعتبره ضابطاً عاماً ، وقد ألمحت يا أبا محمد إلى معناه ، وأنا أريد من الإخوة التصريح واجتناب التلويح قدر الإمكان (ابتسامة).

أما جوابك أخي الفاضل فهد فلا ذكر فيه للضابط الذي أتشوف إليه ، ولعلك أيها الفاضل تأتينا به.

----------


## الحمادي

> *قال   على المدعي البينة واليمين على من أنكر  ،*




للفائدة:
الحديث ثابتٌ في البخاري بغير هذا اللفظ، وإنما لفظه: (لو يُعْطَى الناسُ بدَعْواهُم؛ لادَّعى ناسٌ دماءَ رجالٍ وأموالَهُم، ولكن اليمينُ على المدَّعَى عليه)

وأما اللفظ المشهور: (البيِّنة على المدَّعِي واليمين على من أنكر) فقد روي من أوجه فيها مقال
وإن كان معناه مجمعاً عليه في الجملة، كما ذكر ابن المنذر وابن عبدالبر

----------


## الحمادي

تكون اليمين على المدَّعِي إذا كان معه ما يقوِّي جانبَه

أو كما عبَّرَ ابنُ عبدالبر: إذا قَوِيَ سببُه في دعواه

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الإفادة ، وعلى الجواب الموفق.
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - في شرح منظومته الفقهية ، ص 279 : 
(( فاليمين إذاً في جانب أقوى المتداعيين)) 
وكان قد ضرب لذلك مثالاً : تنازُع الزوجين بعد الفراق في أواني البيت وادّعاء الرجل ما يصلح له وهو بيد المرأة ، فيقال للرجل احلف انه لك لأن جانبه أقوى...ثم ذكر - رحمه الله - الضابط أعلاه:((فاليمين إذاً في جانب أقوى المتداعيين)).
ومثال آخر ضربه الشيخ وهو لو قبض الأمين العين لمصلحة مالكها (مثل الوديعة) ثم ادعى الرد فهل نلزمه باليمين مع أنه مُحسن ؟
ثم كان جواب الشيخ أنه يحلّف لأن اليمين لا تضره إن كان صادقاً وإذا نكل فإنه يضمن. 
وظاهر من هذه المسائل أنها ليست من باب القسامة ولا الأبواب التي ساقها الأخ فهد.
ودليل آخر لجعل الشيخ هذا الضابط مطرداً في كل ما عدا مسائل العبادات أنه قال ((واعلم أنه لا يحلّف المرء في العبادات لأنها بين العبد وربه)).

----------


## الحمادي

> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الإفادة ، وعلى الجواب الموفق...



وجزاك ربي خيراً أخي أبا شهد




> وظاهر من هذه المسائل أنها ليست من باب القسامة ولا الأبواب التي ساقها الأخ فهد.



بل الباب واحد، كما ذكرتُ لك في مشاركتي الأولى

والمسألة تعود في أصلها إلى ما بيَّنته في تلك المشاركة
فالقاعدة أنَّ (البيِّنة على المدَّعِي) ثم اختلف العلماء هل لهذا الأصل ما يُستثنى منه أو لا؟

فأما الحنفية فيرونه أصلاً مطرداً لا ينخرم، ولذا لم يروا القضاء بالشاهد واليمين، ولا بتحليف المدَّعِين في القَسَامة...

وأما الجمهور فيرون لهذا الأصل استثناء؛ فيستثنون في أبواب الدماء (القسامة) وفي الأموال (الشاهد واليمين) لقوَّة سبب المدَّعِي في هذه الأحوال، وغيرها من الأحوال المستثناة

ورأى بعضهم -كابن القيم- أنَّ تلك الأبواب ليست استثناءً، بل هي موافقةٌ للأصل، فإنَّ القضاء باليمين لم يُعطَه المدَّعِي في القَسَامة ولا في مسألة الشاهد واليمين بمجرَّد دعواه؛ وإنما بقرينة عضدت
جانبه، وجعلت لدعواه قوة

هذا هو مردُّ المسألة، والشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تكلم عن المسألة على رأي من يرى اليمينَ 
مشروعة في جانب أقوى المتداعيين؛ ثم فرَّعَ عليها، ولم يتكلم عن أصل الخلاف في هذا الضابط

----------


## فهدالغيهب

قال العلامة ابن القيم في الطرق الحكمية :

25 - ( فصل ) 

الطريق الثاني : أن اليمين إنما شرعت في جانب المدعى عليه فلا تشرع في جانب المدعي , قالوا : ويدل على ذلك : قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم { البينة على من ادعى , واليمين على من أنكر } فجعل اليمين من جانب المنكر , وهذه الطريقة ضعيفة جدا من وجوه . أحدها : أن أحاديث القضاء بالشاهدين واليمين أصح وأصرح وأشهر . 

وهذا الحديث لم يروه أحد من أهل الكتب الستة . 

الثاني : أنه لو قاومها في الصحة والشهرة لوجب تقديمها عليه لخصوصها وعمومه . 

الثالث : أن اليمين إنما كانت في جانب المدعى عليه , حيث لم يترجح جانب المدعي بشيء غير الدعوى , فيكون جانب المدعى عليه أولى باليمين , لقوته بأصل براءة الذمة , فكان هو أقوى المدعيين باستصحاب الأصل , فكانت اليمين من جهته . 

فإذا ترجح المدعي بلوث , أو نكول , أو شاهد كان أولى باليمين , لقوة جانبه بذلك , فاليمين - مشروعة في جانب أقوى المتداعيين , فأيهما قوي جانبه شرعت اليمين في حقه بقوته وتأكيده . 

ولهذا لما قوي جانب المدعين باللوث شرعت الأيمان في جانبهم , ولما قوي جانب المدعي بنكول المدعى عليه ردت اليمين عليه , كما حكم به الصحابة , وصوبه الإمام أحمد , وقال : ما هو ببعيد , يحلف ويأخذ . 

ولما قوي جانب المدعى عليه بالبراءة الأصلية : كانت اليمين في حقه وكذلك الأمناء , كالمودع والمستأجر والوكيل والوصي : القول قولهم , ويحلفون , لقوة جانبهم بالأيمان . 

فهذه قاعدة الشريعة المستمرة , فإذا أقام المدعي شاهدا واحدا قوي جانبه , فترجح على جانب المدعى عليه , الذي ليس معه إلا مجرد استصحاب الأصل , وهو دليل ضعيف يدفع بكل دليل يخالفه , [ ص: 68 ] ولهذا يدفع بالنكول واليمين المردودة واللوث والقرائن الظاهرة , فدفع بقول الشاهد الواحد , وقويت شهادته بيمين المدعي . فأي قياس أحسن من هذا وأوضح ؟ مع موافقته للنصوص والآثار التي لا تدفع .

----------


## فهدالغيهب

وقال رحمه الله في موضع آخر من الكتاب نفسه

في القضاء بالنكول ورد اليمين وقد اختلفت الآثار في ذلك . 

فروى مالك عن يحيى بن سعيد عن سالم بن عبد الله : " أن عبد الله بن عمر باع غلاما له بثمانمائة درهم , وباعه بالبراءة , فقال الذي ابتاعه لعبد الله بن عمر : بالغلام داء لم تسمه ؟ فقال عبد الله بن عمر : إني بعته بالبراءة , فاختصما إلى عثمان بن عفان فقضى على عبد الله بن عمر باليمين , أن يحلف له : لقد باعه الغلام وما به داء يعلمه , فأبى عبد الله أن يحلف له , وارتجع العبد , فباعه عبد الله بن عمر بألف وخمسمائة درهم " . 

قال أبو عبيد : وحكم عثمان على ابن عمر في العبد الذي كان باعه بالبراءة . فرده عليه عثمان حين نكل عن اليمين , ثم لم ينكر ذلك ابن عمر من حكمه ورآه لازما . 

فهل يوجد إمامان أعلم بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبمعنى حديثه منهما ؟ فذهب إلى ذلك أبو حنيفة وأحمد في المشهور من مذهبه . 

وأما رد اليمين : فقال أبو عبيد : حدثونا عن مسلمة بن علقمة عن داود بن أبي هند عن الشعبي : " أن المقداد استسلف من عثمان سبعة آلاف درهم . فلما قضاها أتاه بأربعة آلاف , فقال عثمان : إنها سبعة , فقال المقداد : ما كانت إلا أربعة , فما زالا حتى ارتفعا إلى عمر , فقال المقداد : يا أمير المؤمنين , ليحلف أنها كما يقول , وليأخذها . فقال عمر : أنصفك , احلف أنها كما تقول , وخذها " . 

قال أبو عبيد : فهذا عمر قد حكم برد اليمين , ورأى ذلك المقداد , ولم ينكره عثمان , فهؤلاء ثلاثة من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عملوا برد اليمين . 

وحدثنا يزيد عن هشام , عن ابن سيرين , عن شريح : أنه كان إذا قضى على رجل باليمين , فردها على الطالب , فلم يحلف : لم يعطه شيئا , ولم يستحلف الآخر . 

وحدثنا عباد بن العوام , عن الأشعث , عن الحكم بن عتيبة , عن عون بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود : أن أباه كان إذا قضى على رجل باليمين , فردها على الذي يدعي , فأبى أن يحلف : لم يجعل له شيئا , وقال : لا أعطيك ما لا تحلف عليه . 

قال أبو عبيد : على أن رد اليمين له أصل في الكتاب والسنة . فالذي في الكتاب : قول الله تعالى : [ ص: 77 ] { اثنان ذوا عدل منكم أو آخران من غيركم } . 

ثم قال : { فإن عثر على أنهما استحقا إثما فآخران يقومان مقامهما من الذين استحق عليهم الأوليان . فيقسمان بالله لشهادتنا أحق من شهادتهما . وما اعتدينا . إنا إذا لمن الظالمين . ذلك أدنى أن يأتوا بالشهادة على وجهها أو يخافوا أن ترد أيمان بعد أيمانهم } . 

وأما السنة : فحكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في القسامة بالأيمان على المدعين , فقال : { تستحقون دم صاحبكم بأن يقسم خمسون : أن يهودا قتلته . فقالوا : كيف نقسم على شيء لم نحضره ؟ قال : فيحلف لكم خمسون من يهود ما قتلوه } . 

قال : فردها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الآخرين , بعد أن حكم بها للأولين . فهذا هو الأصل في رد اليمين . قلت : وهذا مذهب الشافعي ومالك . 

وصوبه الإمام أحمد . قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ورضي عنه : وليس المنقول عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم في النكول ورد اليمين بمختلف , بل هذا له موضع , وهذا له موضع , فكل موضع أمكن المدعي معرفته والعلم به فرد المدعى عليه اليمين , فإنه إن حلف استحق , وإن لم يحلف لم يحكم له بنكول المدعى عليه . وهذا كحكومة عثمان والمقداد , فإن المقداد قال لعثمان : " احلف أن الذي دفعته إلي كان سبعة آلاف وخذها " فإن المدعي هنا يمكنه معرفة ذلك والعلم به , كيف وقد ادعى به ؟ فإذا لم يحلف لم يحكم له إلا ببينة أو إقرار . 

وأما إذا كان المدعي لا يعلم ذلك , والمدعى عليه هو المنفرد بمعرفته , فإنه إذا نكل عن اليمين حكم عليه بالنكول , ولم ترد على المدعي , كحكومة عبد الله بن عمر وغريمه في الغلام . فإن عثمان قضى عليه " أن يحلف أنه باع الغلام وما به داء يعلمه " وهذا يمكن أن يعلمه البائع , فإنه إنما استحلفه على نفي العلم : أنه لا يعلم به داء , فلما امتنع من هذه اليمين قضى عليه بنكوله . 

وعلى هذا : إذا وجد بخط أبيه في دفتره : أن له على فلان كذا وكذا , فادعى به عليه , فنكل . وسأله إحلاف المدعي : أن أباه أعطاني هذا , أو أقرضني إياه , لم ترد عليه اليمين , فإن حلف المدعى عليه , وإلا قضي عليه بالنكول , لأن المدعى عليه يعلم ذلك . 

وكذلك لو ادعى عليه : أن فلانا أحالني [ ص: 78 ] عليك بمائة , فأنكر المدعى عليه ونكل عن اليمين , وقال للمدعي : أنا لا أعلم أن فلانا أحالك " , ولكن احلف وخذ , فهاهنا إن لم يحلف لم يحكم له بنكول المدعى عليه . وهذا الذي اختاره شيخنا رحمه الله هو فصل النزاع في النكول ورد اليمين , وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## فهدالغيهب

وجزاك الله خيرا 

أخي الشيخ عبد الله الشهري فقد استفدت بحق من هذه المذاكرة الفقهية 

ومن مداخلات الشيخ الحمادي بارك الله فيه

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

*ومنكم نستفيد وننتظر ما عندكم أخي فهد من مزيد فوائد.
أخي الحبيب المبارك أبا محمد ، لا أكتمك أني لما رأيت جوابك الأول طويلاً لم أتأمله على وجهه.  فقد أذهلني عن ذلك إرادتي للضابط الذي في نفسي مباشرة ،كما فعلت أنت مشاركة تالية. أما قولي :




			
				وظاهر من هذه المسائل أنها ليست من باب القسامة ولا الأبواب التي ساقها الأخ فهد.
			
		

فأردت فقط أن الاستثناء الجاري على باب القسامة جرى على غيره من الأبواب وليس منحصراً فيه. وقد علمت الآن إشارتك المتقدمة إلى ذلك.*

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> ومثال آخر ضربه الشيخ وهو لو قبض الأمين العين لمصلحة مالكها (مثل الوديعة) ثم ادعى الرد فهل نلزمه باليمين مع أنه مُحسن ؟
> ثم كان جواب الشيخ أنه يحلّف لأن اليمين لا تضره إن كان صادقاً وإذا نكل فإنه يضمن.


 ذكر ابن فرحون في تبصرة الحكام أن نكول المدعي إذا كان من أهل الوجاهة لا يعتمد عليه مطلقاً لأنه ربما نكل لحفظ ماء الوجه وربما كان شديداً حريصاً في هذا الجانب. وقد راعت الشريعة هذا الأمر. نظير هذه الحال كثير في أبواب الفقه لا سيما المعاملات ، ألا وهو اعتبار الحالة النفسية أو الاجتماعية للشخص وتأثير ذلك في تشكيل الأحكام ، ومن ذلك لو اعترف ذو مروءة وفضل أمام القاضي بحق ليس عليه ليسلم من تشنيع الخصم ويحفظ مكانته الاجتماعية.

----------


## حمد

فائدة خارجة عن سؤال الموضوع :
تفسير الطبري ج7/ص124
فحينئذ ألزم النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  ورثة الميت اليمين ؛ لأن الوصيين تحولا مدعيين بدعواهما ما وجدا في أيديهما من مال الميت أنه لهما اشتريا ذلك منه فصارا مقرين بالمال للميت مدعيين منه الشراء ، فاحتاجا حينئذ إلى بينة تصحح دعواهما ، وورثة الميت رب السلعة أولى باليمين منهما ، فذلك قوله تعالى : ((فإن عثر على أنهما استحقا إثما فآخران يقومان مقامهما من الذين استحق عليهم الأوليان فيقسمان بالله لشهادتنا أحق من شهادتهما )) الآية

----------

